# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  Coolest Thing(s) You Have Done While Lucid!

## Optim

I was walking down the street when my Dream Guide flew down (hes part dragon) from the heavens and said "FIGHT" like in Mortal Combat or something. Thousand of Gears of War and God of War creatures spawned. I became lucid and shot up like a rocket. When I hit the ground it created a massive earthquake and I morphed into a dragon. From there it was basically pure dragon ownage. When I was done, my dream guide and I sat down and popped open a Coke.  ::lol::  I have actually become quite good at morphing into a dragon in recent lucids. I tend to train with my Dream Guide  ::lol::

----------


## JaspartheDoxie

Wow, I seriously need a damn dream guide. I want one that's part doggeh, and part kitteh!! :Eek:

----------


## Yarbskoo

Holy Carp that's an awesome lucid!

----------


## Optim

I know you guys have done amazing things too. Go ahead and post. ::D:

----------


## Loaf

Some of the best things I've done:

- Cause a tornado
- Cause a tsunami
- Crash an airliner
- Drop a nuke onto my city (coolest thing to watch ever)
- Throw a shoe at George Bush
- Join a bunch of vampries and kill people  :tongue2:

----------


## ld411

I drove a Lamborghini at top speed, craziest moment ever!

----------


## JamesLD

i once made a plane crash into the ground. huge explosion

----------


## username695

I've only had two lucids where it didn't end in two seconds, and they where pretty sick.
One of them I was climbing up a cliff above a river, and I climbed to far up and couldn't get down.   realized I was dreaming, and I decided I'd just jump off.  In mid air I pulled out a grappling gun like out of batman or something.  I shot it into the cliff and it stuck and I swung.  It might not be that impressive, but it was pretty cool  ::D:

----------


## Optim

I see that Loaf has had many of his cool moments destroying things. I know there is more people reading this with cool moments. Lets hear them!  ::breakitdown::  :Awesome Dance:

----------


## pointofbeing

Id have to say the coolest thing Ive done in a lucid was to pass through the glass window (without breaking it!) in my bedroom, I've done it multiple times and I never have had recurring dreams, so each time was very much consciously done, and very real felling. I was like f*** the blue pill give me red red red!!!

----------


## PercyLucid

- Jump head on from the moon to the Earth and hit the ground like a meteor.
- Destroy the world causing the planet to melt.
- Fly at awesome speed.
- Cause a genocide in a busy town.  
- Summon Freddy Krueger
- Time travel

and more....

----------


## Robot_Butler

> - Jump head on from the moon to the Earth and hit the ground like a meteor.



That sounds like fun.  It would be the best skydiving jump ever!

----------


## Emkinator

I caused a tornado and a tsunami in the same dream.  :Cheeky: 
Plus I crashed a plain (which I was piloting) in to a pile of excrement just to annoy my DC friends who were on board. 
Good times!  ::D:

----------


## blakethegreat

whats a dream guide

----------


## Woozie

A few nights ago I had a hard time getting off the ground when I wanted to fly. It just wasn't happening. So eventually I figured "Hey, I should summon something cool in the sky that I can use as a destination/motivation for my flight" so I pointed up to the sky and willed this enourmous, gothic-looking tower to appear, it's foundation/base resting on the clouds. It really blew me away.

So yeah, I guess that was the coolest thing i've done so far. Still couldn't get off the ground though ...

----------


## Loaf

> whats a dream guide



Here.

----------


## Burke

Making a _HUGE_ wall of fire that was taller than the eye can see and wider than the eye can see end pushing it over a prairie-like plain

----------


## Saturos

I haven't had many lucid dreams, but  the coolset thing I have done was to summon Iron Man's suit onto my body, and I could speak in the Iron Man voice.

----------


## Conscript

Pretend I was starcraft marine  :tongue2: 

Best. Dream. Ever.

I even was blasting metal for myself to kick ass to

----------


## Delwind

defeated an army of bronze giants, demons and knights on an island with telekinesis and samurai skills,oh and i killed the demons instantly just by aiming at them and closing my hand lol, did a kamehameha :p.

And a DC i think that is my DG appeared and said : well lets see how well you fight in dreams, then monsters appeared, i launched them to the air with ice spikes then i summoned a blazing chain from my wrists and cut their heads off while they were on the air xD, then more appeared and i just casted a giant spell that killed them

----------


## Sasuke

sometimes, i feel like people over exadurate a bit on this forum. It's cool to be able to say that this stuff happened, Because aneything can happen in a lucid dream. But iv'e been lucid dreaming for about four years now. And, looking at some of the people posting these amazing things on here, it's hard to believe everything that they said is true. Im not calling them liers, i mean what do i no. Im just Stating my point. it gets to me a little bit sometimes.  :Shades wink:

----------


## Delwind

well ive been lucid dreaming for about four years too, and i think what those people did/do is perfectly normal, they are just more creative than us,had more control in their dream, or had an awesome idea in the dream, wich i hardly do, so i have no reason to doubt about anything they say.

----------


## zebrah

> - Throw a shoe at George Bush



Lol

I haven't done much my lucids have been to short.

But I don't think flying will ever get old.

----------


## Imaginer1

I really like this because it'll give other people tons of fresh ideas of stuff to do in lucid dreams.. When I start becoming lucid, I will definitely contribute to this.

----------


## WanderingMind

Still a noob, but in my first LD it began as a slightly vivid dream on a flightline. I'm an aircrew member, but not a pilot. I really have no passion to continue unless I were to become a fighter pilot, and I don't fly on fighter jets. 
I did the RC of looking at my hands, and an F-16 popped out right in front of me. I had this look of "Oh?," and then some air stairs came up right next to it lol. I flew it and the vividness was just nuts.

----------


## kookyinc

I flew so high, I could see an entire half of the Earth. And to think I've only had 2 LDs.

----------


## Kensei

This isnt as cool as some things people have done, but (in the dream) when I was in my school I made a secret tunnel grow into the hedge, put my hand into my pocket and pulled out a pistol to kill two people who were coming to attack me, then when a video camera wielding lady who was immune to my gun tried to arest me, I shot a rocket at point blank range out of my hand. Later, I flew around causing chaos with a chaingun and a flamethrower in the afternoon sun (didn't actually hurt anyone, I just enjoyed my new summoning powers)  ::lol::

----------


## Pyrokinetic

I do a lot of telekinesis.  I've flown into outer space to look at the earth.  I've performed pyrokinetics and other elemental manipulation.   Ive passed through walls and windows.   I astral projected from a lucid dream.  I  healed a spirit that had lost his lover and was stuck in a bardo state where he read her love letters over and over and over.   Ive had end of the world nightmares (mostly tornadoes) where i become lucid and clear the skies.
I once ran into another spirit who was having a lucid dream.  I met a woman who showed me a book that documented (with pictures) thousands of inhabited planet and their leaders/ representatives/ queens etc.

----------


## rkenning

> i haven't had many lucid dreams, but  the coolset thing i have done was to summon iron man's suit onto my body, and i could speak in the iron man voice.




thats what ive wanted to do!

----------


## PercyLucid

> That sounds like fun.  It would be the best skydiving jump ever!



Yeah.  That's why the ToTM to jump from a skyscraper was a joke  ::lol::

----------


## lucidreamsavy

Um...I shot dough out of my finger before...
I flew up decently high, and fell backwards...PURPOSLY
I talked to Casper the Friendly Ghost

Most of the things I do in LD's is fly, summon people, and kiss DC guys..so, most of my stuff I do wouldn't make the list  :tongue2: .  But it is fun for me at the time!  I really have to start doing some of my goals...

----------


## Romis

I've only LD'ed around 28 times. but some of the things that have happened:

- Getting eaten up by a blue dragon ( chinese dragon, very distinct )
- have you ever seen the 3d simpsons episode? that happened to me, i saw everything in that weird 3D. Freaked me out so much I didn't try to LD in weeks
- I raped boxxy  ::roll:: 

nothing fancy.  :smiley:

----------


## Mzzkc

Off-the-top-of-my-head list time!

Pet a velociraptorCreate the entire universe and the earth around me and then sky dive to earth from orbit.Set off and live through a nuke.Suppress the explosions of two separate nukes.Blow myself up, taking out my attackers in the process.Create a bunch of tornadoes on top of all the houses in my court, tearing them to pieces.Toss a car into another car with my bare hands.Flown to the far reaches of the solar system.Reverse gravity, bringing an end to civilization.Unleash lightning upon my enemies, both from the sky and my hands.Capsized an entire cruise ship with my mind.Beat up a T-Rex with my TK.Summon a pack Ninjas.Defeated Voldemort in a Duel with wands.Pulled off powerful moves and transformations from various animes.Had several intense spars with people from DV.Set a building on fire with PK.Been in countless fights.Scared off a multitude of dragons by showing them what happens when you fuck with my dream.Eat a sandal.

I'm probably forgetting quite a bit. . .

----------


## infisek

I really enjoy casting spells with wand (harry potter) I even know how to pronounce spells.

----------


## Andra

damn I need to find my dream guide!! :Oh noes:

----------


## Akai

*Most exciting things I've ever done in dreams:*
- Form a team with my favorite fictional characters (After getting them DIs), and go on an epic quest.
- Become invisible in an all-girls school. And yes, I'm a guy.
- Destroyed earth by punching the ground.
- Fly. That never gets old.
- Time Travel.
- Relive certain Memories.
- Creating the illusion of a real world. (This was honestly the hardest thing I've ever done.)

*Most useful things I've ever done in dreams:*
- Created a hallway full of doors which I encounter in pretty much every dream. The doors can lead to wherever I want.
- Find a way to create the illusion of a very long dream. (around 48 hours was my highest up until now.)
- Started working on a whole dream-world with as many DIs as I can think of.
- Accessing short-term memory (Only did that once.)
- Creating the illusion of a real world. (This was honestly the hardest thing I've ever done.)

----------


## kflory31

Umm.. 
-One time i was in a big city then walked to the coast and there was a huge fight going on between like old school ships and people on the coast .. 
-Flew straight up (attempting to go to the moon) but instead found a floating city
-I thought i found a friend that was dreaming at the same time .. I told him he was dreaming too and taught him about Lucid Dreams.. I showed him what kind of stuff he could do (actualy attempted the ToTm in front of him) .. I woke up inside a new LD, found him again  .. we did more lucid stuff.. then i had a false awakening, I found him again and asked if that was really him in the previous dreams, he said it was.. really cool feeling! But i was dreaming it all

----------


## Ed77

...some of the reports here seem a little bit too...hmmm...let's say, exaggerated. However, I am not going to name names, because I am not a "name namer".  ::D:  

If you have been LDing for a while, you know that things are not ENTIRELY controlled in the dream, even lucid ones, and every situation seems to evolve a little "weirdly"

...say, you summon a pack of wolfs to fight them, but when you look better, it has transformed into, i dont know, your grandma or something else. And instead of fighting, they start to make you breakfast. Or maybe you summon a medieval castle in the sky, but upon better inspection it turns out to be a weird McDonalds Drive-thru that sells coffins and back street boys' posters. Thats my experience at least. LOL

So every time I hear a dream description that seems to make too much sense, or read like a Hollywood script, I suspect that the truth has been "bent" a little. Dreams, even lucid ones, hardly ever make THAT much sense, and your plans hardly ever come together so perfectly as you expect. That's my 2 cents.

That being said,  my coolest thing was to meet my recently deceased grandfather in a LD, and having the most amazing conversation with him about life after death. What did he say? Well, that's for me to know, and for you to wonder...  :Shades wink: 
Peace
Ed

----------


## Ed77

Nah I'm just kidding, if you REALLY want to know, PM me and I'll tell you.  ::D:

----------


## The Adventurer

I feel like a lot of people's coolest things involve a lot of destruction  :tongue2:  Throwing fireballs and lightning and fighting a bunch of monsters sounds like stuff  that would be pretty cool... but i feel like there would be much better stuff to do in a LD than drop atomic nukes everywhere. maybe others would find this boring, but i think i would rather spend my time exploring the depths of the ocean, or flying around space (fly around pandora on one of those flying creatures), maybe even navigating my way through video game worlds. Oh yeah and also dream sex. But not necessarily dropping nukes everywhere.

----------


## Kaos

> I feel like a lot of people's coolest things involve a lot of destruction  Throwing fireballs and lightning and fighting a bunch of monsters sounds like stuff  that would be pretty cool... but i feel like there would be much better stuff to do in a LD than drop atomic nukes everywhere. maybe others would find this boring, but i think i would rather spend my time exploring the depths of the ocean, or flying around space (fly around pandora on one of those flying creatures), maybe even navigating my way through video game worlds. Oh yeah and also dream sex. But not necessarily dropping nukes everywhere.



You know, now that you mentioned dropping actual nuclear bombs, that actually sounds really fun.

----------


## XeL

-Summoned final fantasy characters.
-Had sex with Misa Campo.
-Battled a Norse god.
-Had sex with a Norse goddess.
-Summoned fire elementals
-Summoned water elementals
-I've made stars explode into fireworks

----------


## kookyinc

> -Battled a Norse god.
> -Had sex with a Norse goddess.



Were these sequential?

----------


## Cabletv

I got locked in a Port-a-loo thing, realised I don't normally get bullied like this, got lucid, then punched through the door, reached around, unlocked it, opened the door and got out. I felt so Terminator-Badass (h)

----------


## carlosv130

i had sex with my girl friend and swung at the excorcists floating head

----------


## XeL

> Were these sequential?



Yup, same dream.

http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...=1#post1412569

----------


## Nicknam4

Had sex without a mess.  ::D:

----------


## Brunor2

I don't have many LDs yet, the ones I had were short. 
But, what I can think is flying and the clones for the Task of the month.

----------


## LucidApprentice

Jumped off a ten-story building while shooting flames out of my hands. Don't have many real good ones yet..

----------


## anthrax

Perhaps not the coolest thing I've ever done, but last night I had been LDing for quite some time and knew it was going to end soon since I had my alarm set so I flew around the Blockbuster video store that I was in, occasionally dropping down to knock over the racks of DVDs.

----------


## Akai

> ...some of the reports here seem a little bit too...hmmm...let's say, exaggerated. However, I am not going to name names, because I am not a "name namer".  
> 
> If you have been LDing for a while, you know that things are not ENTIRELY controlled in the dream, even lucid ones, and every situation seems to evolve a little "weirdly"
> 
> ...say, you summon a pack of wolfs to fight them, but when you look better, it has transformed into, i dont know, your grandma or something else. And instead of fighting, they start to make you breakfast. Or maybe you summon a medieval castle in the sky, but upon better inspection it turns out to be a weird McDonalds Drive-thru that sells coffins and back street boys' posters. Thats my experience at least. LOL
> 
> So every time I hear a dream description that seems to make too much sense, or read like a Hollywood script, I suspect that the truth has been "bent" a little. Dreams, even lucid ones, hardly ever make THAT much sense, and your plans hardly ever come together so perfectly as you expect. That's my 2 cents.
> 
> That being said,  my coolest thing was to meet my recently deceased grandfather in a LD, and having the most amazing conversation with him about life after death. What did he say? Well, that's for me to know, and for you to wonder... 
> ...



If your lucid dreams are that random, then you are either new to lucid dreaming or simply lack dream control. Just sayin'

----------


## Cairus

I've caused earthquakes/cyclones/the apocalypse to happen, but I don't really consider that 'cool' since it was actually a pretty depressing experience within that dream... So far I guess I'm gonna have to go with parkour, which seems to be 'the normal mode of travel' for me once I'm lucid. (Have yet to fly around/transport, usually just jump from place to place.) Hmm, something happy...

Ooh, eaten from enormous glass vases of spicy liquid chocolate!

----------


## GabrielG

You should have punched the pilot and crashed the plain lol or start having fun with passengers

----------


## WanderingMind

I found out my sweet spot for WILD at 6-7 hours of sleep.

- I've flown a fighter jet on two occasions. I feel it may become my dream sign.

- In my last lucid, I interacted with dream characters a bit, and I pulled a storm. I said "I'm in a dream!" got a weird look. I levitated, and caused a bunch of tornadoes. lol

----------


## butermon

Yea I've flown in my dreams. One thing I really want to do though is have a sword battle with sephiroth like cloud did in advent children like in this clip. YouTube - cloud vs sephiroth part 2

----------


## Brunor2

Just remembered what I did other day.

In a lucid, I made the time run backwards, even the sun, thats going to set and beggin the night in the dream, went higer in the sky, like at midday.
In the same dream, started to clean the dark clouds of the sky with my hands - but I woke up.

----------


## Optim

IM BACK! I just got back from my2 month vacation. Vacation really stopped my lucid flow I had going on. The coolest thing I did there was transform into the tank from left 4 dead and climb some huge building. I was trying to transform into King Kong so it was kindof a fail, but still worth mentioning. Not my coolest.

----------


## TheOneirologist

I've only had 2 lucids, so I'll just name everything I've done, awesome or not...
-Hyperventilate while talking to myself (first lucid, go figure)
-Make a frog spontaneously combust
-Air swim (I didn't make it very far)
-Make a crowd of people disappear
-Attempt to change into someone else (100% failure: I ended up wearing a pink dress...what the heck?!?)
-Levitate to the roof about 20 feet above

This is a little off topic, but if anyone has suggestions for easy lucidity I'd like to hear them!

----------


## mlamli

hmm some of the coolest things i've done:
became lucid in my dads beemer and made it fly from one mountain to another;
froze water that was thrown at me with my hands and then ran on it;
created a circle of fire around myself and caught samurai jacks most powerful strike with my hand;
a few weeks ago i flew into the sky as far as i could. these people in an airplane told me to go down or i'll be burnt to a crisp. i decided to see if they were telling the truth so i flew higher and higher eventually i lost control and came crashing back to the ground like a meteor and landed in a different country.

----------


## RedRiotRage

I need to start doing this :Q__

----------


## theyeti

about two nights ago i had a dream where i wanted a drink of chocolate milk called Pucko(witch means something like Idiot) and i went on an epic quest to find it. many strange things happened and in the end i got it and on the bottle it said that i was an idiot(or rather You are the idiot) . i opened it and drank it, while drinking it i notied i was the chocolate milk and i was drinking myself. i emptied the bottle and dissapeared...

----------


## Fatpak

Well, I was only semi-lucid for this, but it was still awesome.

I had a dream that combined yu yu hakasho, naruto and bleach.  It's hard to explain but basically I was fighting with abilities from all 3 combined.  It was the most epic fight ever.  I ruined Grimmjow's shit  ::D: 

Reading these posts makes me want to go try to sleep now.  Friggen work...

----------


## AjWasHere

Most bombin' LD I've had-
I was in a city, and I realized I was dreaming. I was sort of non-lucid, but became significantly more lucid in the succeeding 10 minutes or so. In short, I was batman. It was gotham city. Might make me sound like a little kid, but...Sweetest dream ever.

----------


## TheOneirologist

In my last lucid dream I tried to fire my laser.  You know...

I shouted "Imma firin' mah lazer!!!" out loud.  I tried twice, but nothing happened, and everyone started laughing at me.  Despite my failure, it was fun!  ::D:

----------


## luciddreamer850

I was dreaming that I was running down a dock, alongside water. Secret agents were chasing me. Suddenly it was as though I slipped and started flying toward the water. Right before I was about to go in, it's like I thought "No! I don't want to fall in the water!" then I stopped within inches of the surface much like the scene from the first Mission: Impossible. That was the moment I became lucid. From there I burst into the air flying, weaving through posts and sails. That only lasted a short time before I woke up to my alarm going off.

----------


## BrandonTyberius

> I was walking down the street when my Dream Guide flew down (hes part dragon) from the heavens and said "FIGHT" like in Mortal Combat or something. Thousand of Gears of War and God of War creatures spawned. I became lucid and shot up like a rocket. When I hit the ground it created a massive earthquake and I morphed into a dragon. From there it was basically pure dragon ownage. When I was done, my dream guide and I sat down and popped open a Coke.  I have actually become quite good at morphing into a dragon in recent lucids. I tend to train with my Dream Guide



Optim if that is true that is totally radical!  ::D:

----------


## Blupaba

-Tried to fly and banged into a stone wall 
-Talked to myself in the mirror

----------


## shiraniaori

> I shouted "Imma firin' mah lazer!!!" out loud.  I tried twice, but nothing happened, and everyone started laughing at me.  Despite my failure, it was fun!



SHOOP DA WHOOP works better. Probably.

----------


## TheOneirologist

> SHOOP DA WHOOP works better. Probably.



I've always known it as "Imma firin' mah lazer!"  I don't care what it was originally called.

----------


## Spectrum

> I've always known it as "Imma firin' mah lazer!"  I don't care what it was originally called.



Both are acceptable.

----------


## BrandonTyberius

> I've always known it as "Imma firin' mah lazer!"  I don't care what it was originally called.



I know that thing from ventrillo harassment videos. My guess is it comes from a videogame, one with lasers. But the one I saw was a sign that read "Danger: Big [email protected]$king Laser!" or something like that.

----------


## TheOneirologist

> My guess is it comes from a videogame, one with lasers.



If you've seen the image on Google... I personally think it more looks like a TV show.

Now, back on topic!  I flew really well a couple of nights ago.  Unfortunately the flight was about five seconds long (I landed as soon as I was safe) and technically I wasn't lucid.

----------


## omnis

one time, i was james bond and i took an airbus by the nose and trew it against a train

----------


## TheOneirologist

Last night I attempted to possess a DC so that I could know what it was like to have a body besides my own.  Unfortunately, my unsuspecting victim sunk into my body rather than me sinking into theirs.  I guess it was more like a merge, then.

If that isn't cool, I summoned a chocolate glazed doughnut, too!

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

I need to actually go through my DJ and compile a list. Lol. But here are a few...

- Stood in the flames of a fire-breathing dragon. (x2)
- Drove a motorcycle into oncoming traffic, like Trinity, in _Matrix: Reloaded_.
- Called down a beam from a satellite gun, from the sky, and used it to vaporize an entire SWAT team.
- Blasted King Kong in the eye, with a Kamehameha wave.
- Explored caves and tombs, like you might see in games like God of War - with suitable enemies to vanquish.
- An enhanced Gun Kata - like this one, in _Ultraviolet_.
- Vegeta's Self-Destruction move, and blew up the Earth.
- Turned a dragon-themed roller coaster into an actual dragon, and had a stimulating conversation with it.
- Caught numerous bullets.
- Let people shoot me in the head, just to see their reaction when it doesn't kill me.
- Numerous Kaiyoken-like power-ups.
- Had sex while standing on the top of a tall building, with a crowd watching from below, while the girl was doing a handstand in front of me.
- Blocked rocket-fire with my bare hands.
- Detached my arm at the wrist, and had the severed hand walk up and down the length of my upper arm.
- Taken on numerous armies and squads, single-handedly.
- Fight Freddy Krueger (who is practically my dream nemesis) often.
- Roped a gryphon


Ummm...dunno what else... :Thinking:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> sometimes, i feel like people over exadurate a bit on this forum. It's cool to be able to say that this stuff happened, Because aneything can happen in a lucid dream. But iv'e been lucid dreaming for about four years now. And, looking at some of the people posting these amazing things on here, it's hard to believe everything that they said is true. Im not calling them liers, i mean what do i no. Im just Stating my point. it gets to me a little bit sometimes.



I guess my question to you is...

If the general consensus is that lucid dreams are (literally) limited to your own imagination...why haven't you ever taken the initiative to do any of these sorts of things?  :Thinking: 





> If you have been LDing for a while, you know that things are not ENTIRELY controlled in the dream, even lucid ones, and every situation seems to evolve a little "weirdly"



Depends on the dream and the dreamer. I have dreams that "evolve a little weirdly", and I have dreams that are as structured as any story I've ever read or seen. Dream content (much like their structure) depends on an infinite number of factors; including the dreamer's familiarity with narrative and story-telling (as even Dr. Stephen LaBerge noted, in _Exploring the World of Lucid Dreaming_), and factors as seemingly-unrelated as the dreamer's state of mind, throughout the previous day. There are people that don't dream in color. There are people who have never smelled anything in a dream. There are people who can't read in dreams. And, in all cases, there are the opposite. 

You should not take your own dreaming experiences as a rule for how other people must dream, because you'll usually be wrong.





> ...say, you summon a pack of wolfs to fight them, but when you look better, it has transformed into, i dont know, your grandma or something else. And instead of fighting, they start to make you breakfast. Or maybe you summon a medieval castle in the sky, but upon better inspection it turns out to be a weird McDonalds Drive-thru that sells coffins and back street boys' posters. Thats my experience at least. LOL



That's not mine. Every now and then, my brain will lose focus, and things will be just completely disjointed, or illogical. But, 8x out of 10, my dreams are fairly structured, and only shift track periodically.





> So every time I hear a dream description that seems to make too much sense, or read like a Hollywood script, I suspect that the truth has been "bent" a little. Dreams, even lucid ones, hardly ever make THAT much sense, and your plans hardly ever come together so perfectly as you expect. That's my 2 cents.



I understand that that's just your opinion, but it's simply not true. It may be, in your case, but it is - in no way - universal.

I would suggest that you actually take more initiative in inducing these kinds of experiences. Even the coolest thing that you mentioned seemed to be by coincidence. (You said you _met_ your deceased grandfather. Did you summon him, or did you just happen to run into him? There is a difference. If you summoned him, why not try to summon a dragon and fight him? Or why not try to walk out into traffic and stop a car with your bare hands? It's your dream. Remember?  :smiley:  )

----------


## TechDreamer

Sickest thing I've done is run across water. It was an intense feeling though.

----------


## SuddenGun007

In a dream about a lucid dream I (I wasn't lucid, but was dreaming I could do whatever I wanted) as well as a lucid dream i had.
Summoned Angelina Jolie
Went for a ride in a Ferrari
Swam with a shark
had sex with people I wanted to
Met my subconscious in human form
punched out a station wagon window with no effort.

----------


## Aleksmy

Probably flying, though I'm not that skilled at dream control yet.  :smiley:

----------

